# Math out of sequence



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Last year we took the year off traditional math and did Consumer Math in 7th grade. I just had the girls take the placement test for pre-algebra and it says they are not ready. I think we should do Math 7 in 8th grade. Then move along with pre-algebra, algebra, etc. in 9-12th. Anyone see a problem with this? I know some people here have math whizzes, these two are NOT. They would still get up through Geometry & Algebra 2, but not Calculus before college. 

On a bright note, their 6th grade sister just tested out of 6th grade math and will be joining them in Math 7 as a 6th grader. (She scored 99%tile on her standardized test and is very math minded.) As they will be doing a video/computer math program, they won't be in direct competition, although, having younger sis in the same level might push the twins.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Last year we took the year off traditional math and did Consumer Math in 7th grade. I just had the girls take the placement test for pre-algebra and it says they are not ready. I think we should do Math 7 in 8th grade. Then move along with pre-algebra, algebra, etc. in 9-12th. Anyone see a problem with this? I know some people here have math whizzes, these two are NOT. They would still get up through Geometry & Algebra 2, but not Calculus before college.
> 
> On a bright note, their 6th grade sister just tested out of 6th grade math and will be joining them in Math 7 as a 6th grader. (She scored 99%tile on her standardized test and is very math minded.) As they will be doing a video/computer math program, they won't be in direct competition, although, having younger sis in the same level might push the twins.


If you think they will go to college, check the admission requirements of the colleges you think they may be interested in (or get a sampling of lists of required high school subjects/credits from several colleges if you don't know that yet). Some colleges are requiring higher maths than that for kids graduating 4 years from now and after. The University of Arizona is one I can think of off the top of my head that has made that change. If algebra II is an acceptable level for the colleges in your area, there is no problem. Anyway, what can you do? *If they are not ready, they are not ready. At their ages, some kids aren't ready for algebra*, which is why some parents are up in arms about the new requirements I guess. (I'll look for the links I have about this stuff if you want later. going to a potluck right now...) When they become ready, if the new college requirements are a concern for you, they can make up a level of math over a couple of summers if they need to, and still meet admissions requirements for the college of their choice. I don't think it is anything to worry about.  
For the record, I have one child who isn't great at math either. One who is very good at math, but that has NOTHING to do with me, or anything I did. It is just who he is. One if his sisters is shaping up to be pretty good at math, too. It is too early to tell with the little ones.
JM2C,
Cindyc.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

It really depends upon what college they want to go to, and to some extent, what they want to major in. Most of the colleges around here want at least Trigonometry (often called pre-calculus), if going into a science field they would like them to have calculus. 

For my oldest son, having the Calculus was a must, for my 2nd son who is going to a liberal arts/Bible college they only wanted through Algebra 2, but also wanted him to have business math.

I have known a few students to take Algebra 2 and preCalculus their senior year, if they are done with some of their other courses (we've had several that were through with History, English, and/or science) the extra course might not be too bad.

Dawn


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you will find that taking algebra over in college is the norm also. My kids all made it through calculus in HS, but one. And she struggles a bit with Math - or a desire to use math, I could say. She graduated from college just fine. 

I ditto- it all depends on your major but if you don't get through all the math in HS - you can take it in college too. 

Have you looked at a pre-Algebra curriculum? You might decide that they could do it well enough anyway. 

Kudos to you for doing consumer math - that is the math I think should be required for graduation!


----------



## sycamore (Oct 12, 2006)

What consumer math curriculum did you use. This sounds like an excellent thing for us.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

We used Math in Everyday Use by Walch Publishing. It was desigbed for students in 6-8th grades. We did it over 6 months and they really learned so much I am glad we did it. We had some frank discussions about finances and dd got her first part time job and was able to put some of this to use.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Cheryl,

Here are a few ideas for you to think about. One is called Math On The Level www.mathonthelevel.com/ and the other is Living Math www.livingmath.net 
The Yahoo group for Living Math has a good discussion of both programs. The Math On The Level is designed to teach several children at once, and teach whatever topics they need and are ready for. We may end up going with this one, but since we already have Math-U-See (the teacher's manuals and DVD's) we're going with that one first. But, I think if I were starting with older children, I'd go with Math on the Level. 

Living Math uses real books to teach concepts. We're planning to use it as a supplement since you can do as much or as little with it as you want. There are no *required* books. You pick and choose what you need for your family --- books, games, other activities. Lots of parents use it as a supplement to sort of fill in the blanks for their children who are not quite ready for the next level of math (based on their age/grade). 

Those may not be what you need, but they're certainly worth taking a look.

Take care,

Jenny


----------

